# Marine Friendly Fire



## pegged (30 Mar 2004)

Terrible, what astonshes me is at the end of the article, discussing how the pilots failed to identify the Marine‘s vehicles.
 http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/03/29/iraq.friendly.fire/index.html


----------



## Infanteer (30 Mar 2004)

Overwhelming US fire support when combined with the eternal presence of the fog of war will make this an ever present feature of battle.

Do a little reading on the American blue-on-blue that hit Canadian formations during OP Totalize in WWII.  This isn‘t something new or something that will go away.


----------



## pegged (30 Mar 2004)

> Do a little reading on the American blue-on-blue that hit Canadian formations during OP Totalize in WWII


I‘ll look that up.
Thanks Infanteer


----------

